
When did people first start thinking 'C is portable assembler'? - pcr910303
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/3040276/when-did-people-first-start-thinking-c-is-portable-assembler
======
non-entity
> stems for the simple fact that most "pop-culture level" C programmers are
> too lazy to learn the language "hard" \- academic - way, and instead prefer
> to "learn" from practice

Now I'm rather curious what this "academic" way of learning languages is.

